# Vacuum Sweeper



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone ever use one of those truck mounted "vacuum sweepers"? How do they work and whats a good brand?

TIA
Mike


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Mick,

The slide in version(back of pick-up bed) or fixed to chassis?
If your looking to pick-up light litter, the vacuum is the way to go, the same machines in parking lots nighttime hours; I wouldn't recommend. They do make heavier vacuum versions for sand pick-up/construction site clean up. They do a great job, but more time compared to a mechanical sweeper.
Hope this was helpful, any other please pm..thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Vacuums pick up loose trash really well but they don't do a great job of sucking up sand. If you're going to be doing areas that are heavily soiled you will need a true "sweeper". 

As far as brand names, the only ones I've used have been made by Tennant.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys..... for the amount of $ people are getting off of weekly sweeps, I'll just sub it out........


----------

